# Vespa / Clearout



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I have no idea where it came from but I suddenly have an overwhelming urge to own a scooter, a manual one, probably a PX200E. It's an unyeilding emotional pull and I need one right now







Has anybody owned one or got some advice for when I am looking?

I have recently been downsizing my vehicle collection and the following will be going on Ebay shortly, if anybody fancies something contact me. It's a sad time as I like hoarding but relations with the neighbours have hit an all time low, worse, I want to ride my bike but can't get to the bloody thing







All have T&T and are fully functional







I do like to mess around with all these cars, I like to look at them and know they are mine, weird, I actually use all of them weekly but I have to admit my hoarding is still out of control and the space back would be nice too.

1989 "G" Micra 55k

1992 "J" Audi 80 2.0 124k

1989 "G" Volvo 740 2.0 Auto 126k

1997 "P" Vectra Estate 2.0 90k

1998 "R" Omega 2.0 Auto 121k


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

MarkF said:


> I have to admit my hoarding is still out of control and the space back would be nice too.
> 
> 1989 "G" Micra 55k
> 
> ...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I've owned over 20 Vespa's and Laberetta's but it has been a while since I had one.

I have no experience of the new ones but the old vespa 200's were great.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roy do you still wear a Parka and Wrangler Parallels as well?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I like Scooters







The PX200 is a nice Vespa,reliable too.

I too have to have a clear out,I have a XT600 in boxes I need to sell off as parts and the MV Agusta has to go


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

AlexR said:


> the MV Agusta has to go


 Not the M.V


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Yep







It has not moved in over 12 months,no MOT and needs TLC.May stick it on Ebay









If anyone knows of anyone wanting a classic Italian sports,let me know


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

MarkF said:


> I have no idea where it came from but I suddenly have an overwhelming urge to own a scooter, a manual one, probably a PX200E. It's an unyeilding emotional pull and I need one right now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 See Mark this is where all your watch money is.

Not as if these motors are ancient - only a few yrs old some. Plus if most of the use is motorway miles, the engines will be sound as well right? Get em to the auctions!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> Roy do you still wear a Parka and Wrangler Parallels as well?










.........


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> Roy do you still wear a Parka and Wrangler Parallels as well?


What about the squirrels tails and the 20 spotlamps all run from the 50 watt alternator?























Roger


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Roger said:


> > Roy do you still wear a Parka and Wrangler Parallels as well?
> 
> 
> What about the squirrels tails and the 20 spotlamps all run from the 50 watt alternator?
> ...


 I am going off the idea now, I envisaged a cool "Roman Holiday" image


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

put no end of them on a trailer and towed them home over the years! The "enthusiasts" run ralleys all over the place. Gt Yarmouth is our nearest one. 100's of the bloody things wizzing down the A47. it's amazing how they'd all get there but breakdown on the way home so we'd tow them home, run out of money more like!

Favorite trick was to wind the mixture lean to save money on petrol but the things would run hot and burn a hole in the piston! We had a scooter repair team in the late 80's early 90's to fix them because it was costing a fortune to recover the things all over the country.

Doesn't seem to be such a big thing nowdays! Oh and I also know how to nick one by bypassing one wire and bump starting them! but of course I couldn't pass that info on! Just make sure if you do get one get a good chain and lock!


----------

